# 4X4s



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

*What Brand of Truck/SUV your fav*​
Ford2230.56%Chevy2534.72%Dodge1216.67%Toyota1013.89%Honda00.00%Jeep22.78%Nissan11.39%Isuzu00.00%Mitsubishi00.00%


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey I know this is a hunting/fishing site but here we go, Im looking for a truck or midsize SUV for about 3,000. Im thinking of an early 90s Ford F-150 or a Jeep. Any ideas or insight from some one that owns one? I need it to be reliable daily driver as well capable off road to get me around on the back roads/ washed out logging roads. Thanks guys!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

With the gas prices Id recommend a Toyota. You can beat the crap out of them and they beg for more. Just watch out for the body rust.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

For $3000, I would find an older Toyota. If you could get a late eighties, early nineties with the V6 you should be good to go.

Some of those 4runners had removable tops, so you can have some fun in the summer as well.

Body rust will be an issue like bratlabs said.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I was in the car business through the 80's and early 90's, mainly working with imports. We were told the rust on Japanese made vehicles made in the 70's and 80's was a result of where they got their metal from. We were told the Japanese salvaged old ships off the ocean floor from World War II. The metal is supposedly contaminated with ocean salt and that is why the rust is so bad in the Japanese manufactured vehicles from that era.
Not sure if this is a myth or truth. But they sure make a good quality vehicle.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i have 86 ram with 36 inch swampers and a 550 horse 440 and a 05 dodge with a cummins. i looovvvveeeee dodges :beer:

mark


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Im amazed with the ford/chevy count. I am on the ford side now, I like what body style they came out with after 2000 or so. Any 80's and 90's ford I would have to say were ugly, and the ones we owned were junk. I would always go with an older chevy, or a newer ford F150!! When i get big thats what i'll drive


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Get an old Toyota. Bullet proof drive train. Lightweight is better for everything except deep soft snow. The rust is really just camo.

I doubt the rust has anything to with the steel (salvaged from WW2 ships????) Instead, it was the lack of rust proofing on body panels, and in Toys it was the way they made the bed panels with an inside ledge to catch crap.


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

If I didn't need a larger truck to haul the dogs around for training and hunt tests, I'd be all over the Toyota. Although I love my Silverado, my former experience with Toyota and every Toyota I've owned has been excellent.

I like the looks of the Fords but Dodge's - never.

One change I am considering though down the road is going to diesel. I'd like to see a poll started on that in terms of gas versus diesel owners.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I currently have a 2001 Toyota Tundra... best truck I have ever had... I traded in my 2000 Tacoma last year... the only reason... I wanted the v8 to pull my boat better...

I also have an 1987 4runner that I use for driving through the woods and hunting here in MN. it runs great and is good on gas.... 200,000 on it... I bought it for $200 and put a little work in it and love it... buy toyota if you dont need a big truck to pull lots of weight...


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

My option would be to buy a domestic vehicle. I'm not too fond of foreign made vehicles. Although I like the newer ford's a lot, I would probably buy a Chevy or GMC. I owned a 1990 GMC and it ran awesome. It seems like those pickups would go forever. Too bad i had to sell it for something with better gas mileage.


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Shooter, my parents currently own a 94 GMC, it is a tank. Its never given us problems even though we really abuse it ,hauling concrete, fire wood ect. Iam thinking about deisal carse I herd it gets better gas miliage. does any one here own a early 90 F-150/250. I like them. What kind of gas miliage did you get? any major machanel problems?


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

you cant beat an older chevy or GMC but i have to vote jeep because thats what i have.


----------

